# Cafes in Bath



## Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

Sunday saw me cycling with a friend down to Bath en route to the K&A towpath. We looked for a nice caff for a late breakfast, and ended up in a dispiriting more-style-than-substance place. I used to go to Doolally's in Walcot Street... alas, no more.

Can anyone recommend a suitable alternative? Pleeeease?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2006)

Any good? 
http://www.funkyuk.com/bath/cafes.asp
http://www.bloomsburystore.com/cafe/


----------



## Dru (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I confess that it was the Adventure Cafe which I characterised as 'more style than substance'; though the bubblegum pop they were playing didn't help  ... shall try Same Same But Different next time, and see if the reviewer's idea of Bohemian is in the same coppice as mine


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Bath cafes are far crapper than they should be.  Overpriced and under quality.

Same same does a decent scrambled egg with bacon though.  It's deffinately one of the better places.

Boston tea party does a decent (if a bit too fancy) full english, but their coffee is utterly foul.


----------



## mattie (Jul 28, 2006)

Matty's cafe out on the lower Bristol Road looks like a proper greasy spoon.  No idea what it's like, and it's a fair bit out of the centre, so I'm not too sure it will be what you're after.  Anyone been there, by any chance?

Address is 15, St. Peters Terrace, Bath, Avon BA2 3BT, in case you're interested and want to check on streetmap.  Photo here:http://bathrestaurants.co.uk/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=27&g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=671&g2_GALLERYSID=cc741e44863a2a7cc7ae9ff1c246c847

Also a bit out of town is Da Vinci, an Italian place which does fantastic sandwiches: http://www.citikey.com/business/10063928?category=10003&city=Bath&current=80&total=154


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 28, 2006)

I went there once and it was fine-some friends complained about it but they were the complaining sort 
There is a greasy spoon hidden in the guildhall market but if you want to go a bit more upscale then the jazz cafe do an amazing breakfast for a fiver or maybe a wee bit more and the Ram in Widcome is a brill pub for a fried brekkie and a pint.


----------



## Dru (Jul 29, 2006)

So many options... thank you. I once had a nice mug of tea and bacon and egg sandwich on a winter's morning in the market cafe (It's very hard to look suave and sophisticated while eating a bacon and egg sandwich; still, I can live with that... went to a function once in Dublin where they had faggots on sticks as part of the buffet. Mmmmmm.... not exactly Ferrero Rocher  )  ...but it isn't open on summer Sunday mornings.


----------



## keybored (Jul 30, 2006)

If it's just a good value, decent brekkie you're after and not a cafe in particular, you could do a lot worse than Wetherspoons on James Street East (£1.99 for a regular and £3.49 for a large I think). Breakfast from 9am-12pm. It's good if you like people watching too (lots of serious boozers in for their 1st pint of the day on any weekday morning  ).


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2006)

If you want a real greasy spoon, the wverly on kingsmead square (round the corner from whetherspoons) is for you.  You even get tinned tomatoes.

I used to live round the corner from davincis.  Basically, it's a deli that sells sandwiches, pasta etc as well.


----------



## fortunesfool (Jul 31, 2006)

Highly recommend Jazz, especially the breakfasts, the chocolate and chestnut cake and the Kedgeree they've got on special at the moment.

What DID happen to Doolally's btw? Only went there once when I moved here and it was shut the next time I went


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 6, 2006)

bump 
Just to say had a lovely veggie roast dinner in the Royal Oak today for future Sunday reference. Six quid for huuuge veggie lasagne which was lovely and with proper roasties, big yorkies and tons of cabbage,courgettes and carrots. I was starving, my boyfriends a pig but we could not finish it.
The meat roast is a quid more but did look nice and they are doing the best ever perry on cask at the mo


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2006)

That sounds ace ^^^



I've been looking for somewhere to eat sunday lunch since chequers went all poncy.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> That sounds ace ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for somewhere to eat sunday lunch since chequers went all poncy.


See you there next Sunday


----------



## fortunesfool (Aug 11, 2006)

Whereabouts is the Royal Oak?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 11, 2006)

Good point.  There's two.

I'm guessing you mean the one near winsor bridge.


----------



## Tramsruoyknihtu (Aug 12, 2006)

i always find cafe rouge in milsom street pretty decent


----------



## fortunesfool (Aug 25, 2006)

fortunesfool said:
			
		

> Whereabouts is the Royal Oak?


Walked past a Royal Oak last night. Do you mean the one at the crossroads on Lower Bristol Road? Looked rather nice from the outside and it quite proudly advertised it's real ales!


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 25, 2006)

fortunesfool said:
			
		

> Walked past a Royal Oak last night. Do you mean the one at the crossroads on Lower Bristol Road? Looked rather nice from the outside and it quite proudly advertised it's real ales!


That be the one,yes Recommend the Perry


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 25, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> That be the one,yes Recommend the Perry


me too.

Yum.


----------



## fortunesfool (Aug 31, 2006)

Excellent. Just moved to Twerton last week, might try and get there for Sunday lunch


----------



## fortunesfool (Sep 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Recommend the Perry


You're not kidding, it's gorgeous!


----------



## fortunesfool (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, so three posts in a row is quite excessive but we went for lunch at the Royal Oak on Sunday and it was awesome. Ten handpumps with real ale/cider/delicious perry, a huge slice of beef with stuffing, yorkshire pud and 5/6 veg for £7. Going again this weekend.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 22, 2006)

That sounds lush.


----------



## fortunesfool (Sep 22, 2006)

'Tis indeed. Forgot to mention the folk jam thing going on in the main bar (we were sat in the non-smoking bit with our babby). Couple of fiddles, accordion guitar, mandolin all playing Irish (I think!) folk. The couple running it are really nice too. I just mentioned it someone here at work who said it had closed down previously and had quite a rough rep, but our experiences so far have been great.


----------

